# Maps & Satellite Photos of Cities



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

Is anyone else here completely and totally obsessed with maps? I consider great maps to be like poems: you linger on them, you view them from different perspectives, you try to find patterns, a meaning perhaps (for example, why is a bridge located at that juncture, and not 1 km north of the location?). 


Anyways, perhaps we can share some great maps here.


Allow me to start:

NEW YORK CITY












SAN FRANCISCO











Cheers


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

All I'm seeing is a bunch of X


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

I hope the problem is fixed


----------



## ROCguy (Aug 15, 2005)

yup sure is... Awsome density maps.


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

thx-rvg said:


> Is anyone else here completely and totally obsessed with maps? I consider great maps to be like poems: you linger on them, you view them from different perspectives, you try to find patterns, a meaning perhaps (for example, why is a bridge located at that juncture, and not 1 km north of the location?).
> Cheers


Yeah, I too am a map enthusiast, my favourite brand being Map Art. And I've collected many dozens over the years, and many of my favourites I've had to replace several times because of fading, wear & tear, etc. But the images you posted aren't really maps, but rather satellite images (which are also great). Did you get them from World Wind? If not, perhaps you should consider checking it out. You can find satellite images like the ones you posted for areas all over the world.


----------



## thx-rvg (Oct 9, 2005)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Yeah, I too am a map enthusiast, my favourite brand being Map Art. And I've collected many dozens over the years, and many of my favourites I've had to replace several times because of fading, wear & tear, etc. But the images you posted aren't really maps, but rather satellite images (which are also great). Did you get them from World Wind? If not, perhaps you should consider checking it out. You can find satellite images like the ones you posted for areas all over the world.



I should have said 'Maps and Satellite Images', hehe. They're not from World Wind. I stumbled across some site a while ago on which they were posted. I'm pretty certain that they're re-touched, which I guess would make them fall somewhere inbetween the two categories.

But on maps, I wonder if anyone here draws their own maps. Not necessarily maps of real-life places. If so, can anyone suggest the best software for that type of thing?


Cheers


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Yeah, I've drawn my own maps before. Made up imaginary cities and planets with various countries. And I don't think the satellite images are retouched, they have different types of cameras, radar, and combinations of the two that show different types of topography and development more clearly for the benefit of human viewers. For example, some cameras show all developed/built-up areas as one colour, and undeveloped areas as another.


----------



## Bartolo (Sep 20, 2004)

I draw my own cities, but i just use graph paper, i have one that is 2000 km2 at a scale of 1.25 inch equal one km, or 1 inch equal half mile.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

I have an MTA subway map on my wall.


Sometimes I look at it, wishing there was a line running from Bowling Green in the Financial District up through the LES and the East Village, and then straight up Second Ave, crossing over the Harlem river into the Bronx and follow the MetroNorth line in western Bronx up to Van Cortlandt Park and end with the 1 at 242 st.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

maps are very fun... i love maps.. if you like give me a map and music i can be happy.. but it has to be a good map.. like not the sahara desert or siberia


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong and Shenzhen


----------



## dave8721 (Aug 5, 2004)

The ordered grid of Miami:





































South Beach Map


----------



## ranny fash (Apr 24, 2005)

american maps are shit! they're not clear or anything. id love to see a really good clear street map of chicago or LA but there arent any. i cant find any decent uk streetmaps on the net, but theyre much better. someone probably knows where to get them.


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Damn maps wont show.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, I'm crazy about maps! I used to spend hours in the library going through atlasses, and city maps. I especially just find it fascinating how coastal cities developed around shores, or even transformed the shoreline


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

harkerb said:


> Yeah, I'm crazy about maps! I used to spend hours in the library going through atlasses, and city maps.


me too ;>


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

^^ me 3, I love maps too...

Here is a map of CHicago with all of the public transportation...










Chicago in the 1800's...










Great thing chicago turn all those railroads on the lake to a park(and a street)


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Mauritius


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Holy!


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

thx-rvg said:


> Is anyone else here completely and totally obsessed with maps?



I have always been obsessed with maps for as long as I can remember. As alittle kid i use to make towns in the dirt and play with my little hot wheels and matchbox cars. I draw my own maps alot also. 
Usually made up, sometimes i draw a map of what I would do differently with a freeway interchange or something like that.


----------

